# New Video - Let the Excuses Begin



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We aren't quite off to the start we envisioned for the winter stretch of coyote season in Upstate New York with a couple misses out of the gate. However, we made a promise to show all footage- for better or worse, 'till coyote death do us part!

Enjoy!

-Eric


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

That's how it goes sometimes!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Look at the thread "Minnesota dog from a couple nights ago". Same gloves!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe that the lack of solar reflection from the waning lunar surface could have played a significant part in the ill-percieved refraction of light through your multi-coated lenses.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Or maybe you barrel got bent?


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I believe that the lack of solar reflection from the waning lunar surface could have played a significant part in the ill-percieved refraction of light through your multi-coated lenses.


I like that one, I will have to rememeber that!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I have a whole bunch of them. Will trade for videos !!!! LOL

I read on the internet that we were being bombarded by solar radiation from a recent increase in solar flare activity, and the strength of that radiation would be enough to alter the percieved distance between me and the target thus causing me to shoot over the back of that coyote.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Whats all the fuss, it was only a mirage!!!!! HA!!!!!!!!!!


----------

